

Aggressive form of HIV uncovered in Cuba: HIV to AIDS in three years - adventured
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/02/150212122217.htm

======
IndianAstronaut
This is where differential equation and stochastic modeling can be quite
useful to help predict the risk of spread and contagion into the US. Also to
be noted is how much ties with Cuba have improved, thus a greater chance of
spread into the US.

